# Any other Korean Natural Farmers here?



## Never Winter Farms (Jun 10, 2021)

I have been on the edges of KNF - Korean Natural Farming - for about the last year. I finally have some inputs that are about done and looking to build a lawn schedule.

I have a local fish monger where I pickup about 20lbs of entrails and heads each month. I have used fish amino acid on my lawn since May but I have not seen the massive green up that I was hoping for.

Would love to bounce some ideas off others…


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I've never heard of it to be honest but I'm intrigued!


----------



## Never Winter Farms (Jun 10, 2021)

Chris Trump has an excellent website and YouTube videos.

https://christrump.com/inputs/



daniel3507 said:


> I've never heard of it to be honest but I'm intrigued!


----------

